# [RISOLTO] Problema con hal particolare

## dynamite

Come da titolo sono alle prese con un problema relativo ad hal. Spero di riuscirmi a spiegare decentemente:

-ho aggiornato gcc e quindi seguendo la guida relativa ho riemerso i vari pacchetti

-ho aggiornato a xorg 1.5.x, hal funziona, rileva qualsiasi dispositivo di input inserisca

-oggi avevo necessità di aprire una chiavetta usb (non letteralmente si intende   :Shocked:  ) e non avevo più il messaggio per decidere quale operazione svolgere (apri, ecc...)

-uso kde-3.5.10

-sono in tutti i gruppi necessari visto che prima di una di queste operazioni che ho nominato funzionava tutto normalmente

ho provato a riemergere hal e kdebase-kioslave (che aveva e ha tutt'ora la use "hal" attiva) ma non ho notato miglioramente, ho dato un revdep-rebuild che non ha trovato nulla di malvagio... sono a corto di idee e soprattutto non so più dove guardare...

p.s.: riavviando continua a non funzionare a dovere   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  scusate il caldoLast edited by dynamite on Mon Jul 20, 2009 8:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ciao! nonostante il caldo troveremo una soluzione, puoi per cominciare postare l'output dei comandi :

```

emerge -NptDv world

emerge --info

```

inoltre potresti riportare l'output di :

```
tail -n25 /var/log/messages
```

inserire la chiavetta

e ridare

```
tail -n25 /var/log/messages
```

merci

così da iniziare a capire che accade...

----------

## Apetrini

Sei sicuro di non aver fatto pasticci con i symlink. /usr/src/linux punta corettamente al tuo kernel in uso?

----------

## dynamite

Innanzitutto grazie di seguito riporto gli output che mi hai richiesto:

```
gunter@Guntoo ~ $ emerge -NptDv world

Password:

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
gunter@Guntoo ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7300_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Jul 2009 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT.ISO-8859-1@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amazon amd64 amd64codecs audiofile avahi avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif facebook fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg flac ftp gdbm gif gimp glitz gnutls gphoto2 gpm gtk gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipod isdnlog iwl4965 jpeg kde kontact lame laptop libnotify lzo mad midi mikmod mime mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png posix ppds pppd qt qt3 qt3support radius raw readline reflection samba sdl session smp spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode upnp usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 xine xinerama xml xml2 xorg xosd xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2 canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Invece non ho il file /var/log/messages. Quindi per il momento ti posto un dmesg (era presente l'ipod shuffle nella porta usb:

```
dmesg | grep sdb

[   13.413375] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 495616 2048-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)

[   13.413858] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   13.413864] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

[   13.413869] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.416274] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 495616 2048-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)

[   13.418394] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   13.418400] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

[   13.418405] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.418411]  sdb:

[   13.428389] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
```

Poi ho messo la chiavetta:

```
dmesg | grep sdb

[   13.413375] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 495616 2048-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)

[   13.413858] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   13.413864] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

[   13.413869] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.416274] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 495616 2048-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)

[   13.418394] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   13.418400] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 64 00 00 08

[   13.418405] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[   13.418411]  sdb:

[   13.428389] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 1715.928366] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 3901952 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.99 GB/1.86 GiB)

[ 1715.928862] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1715.928868] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[ 1715.928873] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1715.944371] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 3901952 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.99 GB/1.86 GiB)

[ 1715.944856] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[ 1715.944861] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[ 1715.944865] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1715.944871]  sdb:

[ 1715.945797] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

Mi sembra venga rilevata (anche se non ho idea di chi crea /var/log/messages)...

Il kernel sembra avere i giusti symlink:

```
gunter@Guntoo /usr/src $ ls -l

totale 128

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 57184  7 mar 15:21 config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 58498 31 mag 16:07 config-29

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    22 31 mag 12:22 linux -> linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root  4096 31 mag 14:43 linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## dynamite

Ho fatto partire anche syslog-ng quindi quando metto la chiavetta ecco il log (ho ristretto alle sole righe interessanti)

```
Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.862981] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] 3901952 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.99 GB/1.86 GiB)

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.863478] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.863484] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.863488] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.863494]  sdb:

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.864500] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.864627] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.865829] usb-storage: device scan complete

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.877558] usb 4-1:1.0: uevent

Jul 18 18:48:50 Guntoo [25977.877813] usb 4-1: uevent

```

Mi sarei aspettato di vedere qualcosa relativo ad hal... invece nulla...

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep sdb
> 
> [   13.413375] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 495616 2048-byte hardware sectors: (1.01 GB/968 MiB)
> ...

 

una cosa strana è la presenza di due dispositivi sdb con caraterisitiche fisiche diverse.

immagino però che si tratti di due oggetti differenti inseriti in tempi diversi.

una seconda cosa strana è che non sono identificate le partizioni del disco sdb.

cosa ti dà un fdisk -l /dev/sdb?

----------

## dynamite

Allora, prima era già inserito l'ipod shuffle da 1 GB che è il primo, ma non so perchè dà lo stesso nome o meglio probabilmente devo averlo tolto e non ricordo   :Rolling Eyes:  Invece per quanto riguarda il discorso delle partizione, quella chiavetta da 2Gb mi è sempre stata identificata come sdb, mentre quando inserisco quella da 4GB mi viene rilevata sdb e sdb1 (una sola partizione). Non so dirti perchè si comporta differentemente, però da quando ho preso quelle due chiavette, sono sempre state viste in questa maniera da linux (indipendentemente dalla versione)

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Invece per quanto riguarda il discorso delle partizione, quella chiavetta da 2Gb mi è sempre stata identificata come sdb, mentre quando inserisco quella da 4GB mi viene rilevata sdb e sdb1 (una sola partizione). Non so dirti perchè si comporta differentemente, 

 

perché le due chiavette sono state partizionate all'origine in modo diverso.

può anche essere che richiedano driver differenti e che inducano comportamenti diversi della nuova versione di hal.

la prima cosa da controllare, secondo me, è se riesci a montare a mano le partizioni, se le chiavette sono state partizionate nel modo tradizionale (usa fdisk) o in uno dei nuovi metodi che ultimamente sono usati in commercio e che producono strani casini (c'è un post su strani partizionamenti vfat di peach). se ci sono problemi già qui, devi controllare il kernel.

viceversa, possono esserci delle regole persistenti da rimuovere in /etc/udev/rules, che adesso non vanno più, o qualche regola da togliere o aggiungere in /etc/hal/fdi/policy

----------

## dynamite

Grazie per le risposte, riesco a montare tranquillamente "a mano" entrambe le chiavette di cui dispongo, mentre per curiosità ho provato ad inserire un cd di dati e anche per questo non mi viene chiesto cosa fare. Ho provato anche cambiando DE, ho scaricato configurato e avviato openbox utilizzando come file manager thunar, ho inoltre installato anche thunar-volman, ma anche lì non succede nulla e non mi elenca nessuna delle chiavette inserite e neanche il cd.

Potrei dedurne che il problema risiede in hal a questo punto e non solo nella sua interazione con kde (o thunar), ma a questo punto mi sorge spontanea una domanda, se con xorg funziona tutto bene e come dicevo prima viene rilevato qualsiasi mouse,tastiera o tavoletta, come si spiega questo problema?

In /etc/hal/.../policy ho:

```
ls -l /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

totale 20

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 517 10 apr 07:34 10-blacklist.fdi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 762 10 apr 07:25 10-keymap.fdi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 943 10 apr 07:34 11-x11-synaptics.fdi

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 509 10 apr 07:37 mouse-wheel.fdi
```

inseriti da me quando ho aggiornato xorg alla 1.5 (prima non avevo mai messo le mani lì) voi avete altri file? Devo forse prendere quelli d'esempio in /usr/share/hal e incollarli lì? boh...

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

>  boh...

 

già. speravo che tu non riuscissi a montarli a mano...

controlla ancora se le chiavette montano delle semplici partizioni vfat o delle partizioni ntfs e se usi ntfs3g, perché in questo caso ci sono dei thread in giro.

dopodiché, prima di attingere a /usr/share/hal (che è un po' brancolare nel buio), io staccherei hal e lo rilancerei a mano:

```

/usr/sbin/hald --verbose=yes

```

----------

## dynamite

Ho risolto, ma mi vergogno per come ho risolto il problema... Ebbene ho fatto così:

```
emerge --unmerge kdebase-kioslaves hal

emerge kdebase-kioslaves
```

(kioslaves si è ovviamente portato dietro hal)

e tutto è ritornato a funzionare.

Non saprei dire qual era il reale motivo per cui era andato tutto in malora, ma credo che derivi dagli "emerge -e system/world" dati per aggiornare il sistema alle nuove gcc. 

p.s.: questo metodo ricorda molto il "riavvia" di windows...  :Shocked: 

----------

